# اقوي مواقع التعريف بالقسم



## ابا قدامة (6 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اقدم لكم يا اخوة موقع من افضل المواقع الشاملة لقسمنا الحبيب قسم ميكاترونكس وفقط اسالكم من صالح دعائكم 

http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/video_demos/mechatronics/

ملحوظة الشروحات فيديو باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا.... بارك الله جهودك.... اسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الطر يق من هنا (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرا عزيزي على الموقع..

تحياتي،


----------

